# The Naughty Dog Thread



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I found this old photo of Dilly-Dally, and thought it would be fun to post evidence of our wonderful dogs being very, very bad.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

LOL. Here's the best I could come up with:









Terrorizing the border-kitty.









Digging for China.









Humping her BFF. 









Being criminally happy.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I promise the cat is a good sport, he chases her and she is VERY gentle with her mouthing- or else he gives her a good swat. That said, it does look very naughty!




































Some proof that they really are friends









"Hey!! You know what's a great idea??!? I'm gonna slobber all over my ball, and THEN I'm gonna drop it in the litter box and roll it around. And THEN, I'm gonna throw it all around your house and get litter and poop everywhere!!! It's that GREAT?!?! I knew you'd love it so I didn't bother asking."









There used to be a tomato plant, growing up the wood which was leaned on the rail. This is EXACTLY how we found it, with the empty bucket in the middle of the dirt with the wood leaning on it. How did she do that?? We were gone for about 5 hours. (I know tomato leaves can have very bad consequences so I kept a close eye on her, she was fine.)


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok, that's it. I'm completely in love with Lucy.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I did NOT make merry with that magazine.....











Wut plant? I seez no plant.... (This is the same plant she completely uprooted and tore to shreds about a month later.)











Remnants of a flannel pillow case...


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I have NO idea where that hole in the sofa came from.









It was an ugly sofa to begin with, and it was in the way.









He started it!









I have NO idea what happened to that toy.









No, really, SHE started it.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Not exactly naughty since I give them stuff like this with the express understanding they're going to destroy, but this one lasted literally about 20 seconds, so that was disappointing...


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I guess I'm lucky, I don't have many pics of my dogs misbehaving! But, here's Aria, making a comfy bed out of my clean laundry..










And Corona as a puppy, one of my roommates was into knitting..


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

CoverTune said:


> And Corona as a puppy, one of my roommates was into knitting..



LOL... Squash demolished a skein of yarn exactly ONCE. I think my apoplectic reaction, while not truly directed at him, may have made him scared of yarn forever.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

This is a bag of flour Alvin ripped open and strewed about my living room. Did you ever make a 3D map out of flour paste when you were in elementary school? Turns out that flour and dog spit make a paste of similar consistency, which was ground into and dried on my rug by the time I arrived on the scene.










It was also caked to Alvin's face and legs.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Chester has pretty few bad habits, but...








he is the fastest dang digger I've ever seen.

At least he has the decency to look a bit ashamed of himself


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

amynrichie said:


> Very nice!


Indeed - awesome.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

The background is the key here. That is a really expensive dog bed and a bunch of paper work from school. I'll let you guess who was involved.










Jack never saw it coming. 










Hate your toy box. 










Hate your toy box still, love your shoes. 










Helped us unpack at our new place:


----------



## Firem4nJoe (Oct 10, 2011)

Ellie & Buddha at their best/worst.









We're doing some gardening.









No Daddy, we didn't chew your hat!









Buddha opened the door.

They do keep life interesting.


----------



## Papa Deuce (Mar 26, 2007)

No proof to show, and actually she didn't do it on purpose, but my puppy just put some big scratches in a brand new hutch in the kitchen. She was trying to get a ball from underneath it. We watched her do it. It didn't look like she was actually scratching the hutch so we just let her go.... I get angry with her for lots of things she does, but this was all OUR fault.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

I love her expression: "Yeah, I did it. What are ya gonna do about it?"


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

"Why yes, I DID rip a hole in the d*&# sheet. Yes I did."


----------

